# b7 s4 to e46 m3



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have an s4 after selling my beloved TT last year when I had a baby but now shes 1 and in a proper seat thinking about a "sports" car again always liked them wondering if any of you have made the transition ? or even spent anytime in a e46 m3 ?

Thanks !!

Miss this forum  haha


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Just bear in mind that with the E46 M3, fuel bills will be high and the Inspection 2 service is big money if you use the stealers - circa £1k


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

my s4 is managing 18 mpg at the mo ! it cant get much worse ! haha


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## martyk (Oct 9, 2013)

lol, i ran a B7 for a while. always used a fuel app on the fone to keep a check on mpg....not a single tank was over 18mpg average.
that was brim-to-brim calc's....the DIS would suggest 22mpg....that never happened.

sad thing is, as good as the S4 is, its not 18mpg good! i should have got that 3ltr tdi A4 s-line


----------



## Ram_rs (Nov 26, 2014)

Loved my E46 M3. best alrounder ive owned. 342bhp, 30mpg at 75 on the motorway, revs to 8k and looks modern still.


----------

